# Daemon Prince of Nurgle COMMISSION



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a new Project on the desk, It's a Daemon Prince of Nurgle for 40k. It's going to be a huge conversion. The Daemon will be ascending from the sky pining a terminator into the ground. There are plenty more ideas for this piece but I'm not going to disclose them just yet. I'm opening this project log with some work that I did on the head of the Daemon. It's just the beginning but pretty soon there will be more, much more. You can stay tuned with this and some more of my projects by following me on Facebook or just taking a pick on my blog from time to time http://brovatar.blogspot.com/ . But I will be posting the progress on the forum as well.



















PS: I would like to invite you to join my "Subscriber Appreciation Contest" If you want to have a chance to get something painted for free, just join in.
http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/05/subsc...on-contest.html

Have a nice day,
Brovatar


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Update on the Deamon Prince.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/05/daemon-progress.html









Nice trophy for his shoulder:









Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

This thread has Epic WIN written all over it =)


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

+Rep Looking SICK!!! The trophy will look great. Are you going to paint the trophy up like a Dark Angel?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Slowly getting there.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/05/houston-daemon-has-landed.html









Brovatar


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Got some big photos for you. Photos aren't actually that big but the model is... ;p

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/05/block-out-sun.html


































Cheers,
Brovatar


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Lookin' awesome !


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

So great. Especially the work on the face in the first post. Makes me want to make one too.


----------



## Bermynuts (Apr 9, 2012)

Great Job love what you done with it, Checked your Form out the other day also like what i see. Keep up the good work and you be hearing from me soon.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Bermynuts said:


> Great Job love what you done with it, Checked your Form out the other day also like what i see. Keep up the good work and you be hearing from me soon.


 Thanks for the kind words, and i cant wait to here form you 

Started the base. The daemon is almost done.
There are some more photos on the blog http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/05/soulstones-daemons-and-sac.html
When its finish i will make a video to show him in 360.

























Have a nice day,
Brovatar


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

OHHH DUDE! Full smack of my Rep hammer coming your way! Freaking awesome man, love the display and the impact crater that the daemon is causing from all that force is just super cool. Well done Sir, looking forward to seeing paint.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Brutal, love it!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

oh mate he's lovely, i normally don't like posses with this much movement in them but your execution is truly epic!

+ rep ofc


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Beautiful model! came together quite nice! +rep


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Daemon Prince of Nurgel finished Some final thoughts on the blog and more photos ofcs.
I would like to thank you all for your support, kind words and some ideas along the way 

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/06/pestilence-from-above.html
































































Cheers,
Brovatar


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

my god, you must wake up in the morning and piss excellence!

this is fantastically executed, very impressed.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

That thing is ... A work of freakin' art! Hats off, my man, hats off.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Holy hell that is awesome.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

I've got a great deal of paint on this fellow but there is still much to be done. Just updating you guys that, in fact I will be painting him up to the finish.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/06/wip-dpon.html



















Cheers,
Brovaatr


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

truly inspiring. thats amazing.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

awesome, that is all! 

Keep it up mate, it's going to look amazing (as it does already)


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

So hes here. He ate aa lot of time but finally he is full and ready to go ^^

More Photos: http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/06/rotten.html

If you like what i do please support me by liking my Facebook page. No spam I promise  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brovatars-Pa...302958173094710





































Cheers,
Broavatr.


----------



## TehJimbo (May 15, 2012)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I hate Nurgle but I love this +rep


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Bloody hell that's good.

It's almost a shame that the wings are so big, they block quite a lot from the back and it takes away the impact. Do you have a full shot of it side on?

I hope the customer is exceedingly pleased with it, 'tis a work of art sir :victory:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah thats amazing!!!! definitely + rep


----------

